# Duck/Goose saugage snack sticks



## Papa Greco

folpak said:


> I was just wondering if there was anybody with a recipe for duck/goose sausage snack sticks? I was thinking of using a recipe similar to a vension recipe. O, and im hoping to make jalapeno/cheese sticks. :corkysm55 Any help would be great


I run a wild game dinner every year and last year we had a bunch of great sportsman donate a LOT of waterfowl.

I made summer sausage out of goose breast and smoked kielbasa out of diver ducks. I used my seasoning mixes for both. There were absolutely NO leftovers! If we are lucky enough to get a lot of waterfowl this year, maybe I'll use my jalapeno/cheese mix! It does sound tasty.

With the mallards we made duck breast Marsala, and the extra goose breast I made a Thai curry, and also chili.

Everything was great.

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## maddiedog

Put it all in a cooler after the season and drive to norms in richville.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## biernl

To me, a good sausage recipe is like a good hunting spot, hard to give up on a public forum. This is 10 pounds of cracked black pepper, garlic, high temp cheddar cheese, goose cut with a little pork shoulder stuffed in natural hog casings and smoke over charcoal with hickory and apple wood. Nothing better IMO, really good stuff!


----------

